# Where can I take the 56 hour required firearms course



## Bfraser01 (Oct 22, 2020)

I’m currently in the reserve program (potentially one of the last ones I’m hearing) and I’m trying to find out who offers the 56 hour required firearms course you must take if you want to apply for a position that requires you to carry the course I’m in now does not do the firearms part only the 375 hours I believe it is.


----------

